# Jason Richardson - New Song "Tendinitis"



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 6, 2018)

This is just insane. To get to that level to be able to play a piece like this live is mind blowing. Luke Holland's drumming on point as always too.


----------



## chuggalug (Apr 6, 2018)

You ain't kiddin lorcan...It just makes me wonder how much better can you actually get?. Will young guitar players 40 years from now be like jason was to our generation? lol


----------



## blacai (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok... my head hurts


----------



## Sogradde (Apr 6, 2018)

"Hold my beer..."


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 6, 2018)

I can see why a lot of people don't care for this sort of thing. 

I will say this though, I've been spending most of my recent time (2-3 years) focused on mainly technique and cleanliness and watching/hearing his tunes makes me nearly want to quit. It is inspiring but it's like biking up and over a hill, feeling good about yourself and he climbs Everest with complete ease, instagraming the whole thing wearing a speedo. The skill that so many of these younger dudes show is just mind blowing. 

And hats off to Luke as well. I don't care for his "brand", but the dude has some major chops


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 6, 2018)

Dear god!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll be the first old man to say this is cheesy. I hate the production as well.

Sorry! Okay, I'm leaving


----------



## Eptaceros (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll be the second (although I'm only 27). Guy's got chops for sure, but I can't get into music that sounds like Stratovarius + carnival djent.

Also, the positive responses in this thread make it seem like this dude just pulled off something unparalleled...guys like Jason Becker and Timo Tolkki have done this ages ago. Not trying to throw shade, I just don't get the hype.


----------



## Kaura (Apr 6, 2018)

Eptaceros said:


> I'll be the second (although I'm only 27). Guy's got chops for sure, but I can't get into music that sounds like Stratovarius + carnival djent.
> 
> Also, the positive responses in this thread make it seem like this dude just pulled off something unparalleled...guys like Jason Becker and Timo Tolkki have done this ages ago. Not trying to throw shade, I just don't get the hype.



Jason Becker? Maybe. Timo Tolkki? No way, guy is like a beginner trying to learn Smoke on the water for the first time compared to Jason (Richardson).

Sick tune, though. Needs a couple of listens to completely understand what is going since it's such a busy song and the production isn't really helping even though it's not bad.

What comes to Jason's skills. It's like trying to master programming (actually applies to most crafts/skills). If you didn't start learning with such intensivity and put as many hours as he did when he was just a teenager then you're never going to get on his level. So I'm not even going to try. Maybe next life...


----------



## Eptaceros (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaura said:


> Jason Becker? Maybe. Timo Tolkki? No way, guy is like a beginner trying to learn Smoke on the water for the first time compared to Jason (Richardson).



I named him because I got a very similar neoclassical vibe (cheesy) from the song in the OP and Strato songs like Speed of Light. If you really want me to precisely name guitarists that could outshred Jason, you can start with guys like Shawn Lane and Rusty Cooley (music is lame but he shreds) and branch from there.

I'm not trying to start flame wars here, just legitimately confused as to why there's so much hype regarding a young shredder that isn't bringing anything new to the table.


----------



## narad (Apr 6, 2018)

Eptaceros said:


> guys like Jason Becker and Timo Tolkki have done this ages ago. Not trying to throw shade, I just don't get the hype.



...who are also famous guitar players that we talk about online. The flip-around question: why _wouldn't_ we talk about Jason, given that he's up in this league of extremely technically proficient guitar players? His genre of music, although not my thing, is definitely different from the other guys, too.


----------



## Eptaceros (Apr 6, 2018)

Fair enough


----------



## wakjob (Apr 6, 2018)

Not my usual cup-o-tea, but I really enjoyed that.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 6, 2018)

Not my favorite song in the world, but the man has chops for days to be sure.

I agree with the poster that said it's not like this guy's technique is unparalleled or anything, there are a good number of people on the same (god) tier of technical ability. Not me for sure 

I do wish sometimes I hadn't had quite as much other stuff going on in my life and could've put in the kind of time that guys like Jason (Richardson or Becker!) did. Part of it is effective practice, though, too. Not just time. I feel like what holds a lot of players back is often poor instruction and the guitarist community's aversion to formal and evidence-based training for technique. In favor of poorly supported anecdotal theories about what makes good vs bad technique.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 6, 2018)

Jason is unique in the way that even though I only like listening to bits and pieces of his work, I really, _*really*_ want him to continue making music; and as long as he does, I'll listen to all of it. There's just something really inspiring about what he throws together and how he executes it. 

Like the only songs off his album that I'll listen to just to listen to are really Hos Down and Chapter II, but I'll play the whole album just to hear what he's doing.


----------



## InHiding (Apr 7, 2018)

As a musical piece it was not enjoyable and the production was just bad but he is obviously a monster player technically.


----------



## Avedas (Apr 7, 2018)

InHiding said:


> As a musical piece it was not enjoyable and the production was just bad but he is obviously a monster player technically.


This pretty much sums up my opinion. I saw Jason and Polyphia last year. They played really well but it was just so boring. To put it in perspective, LisaX, a local middle school aged girl, opened for them and got a bigger reaction out of the crowd.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Apr 7, 2018)

Simply amazing technique but to me it just seems like ‘he’s gone to plaid’!

I’d love to be able to play like him if I wanted to though!


----------



## JSanta (Apr 7, 2018)

Technically, that is absolutely incredible. But completely un-listenable to me. Both of those guys are hugely talented, but I can't find any of it enjoyable to listen to it for more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Edika (Apr 7, 2018)

I liked it . 

Just have fun with it .


----------



## Stilicho (Apr 7, 2018)

Goddamn can he play:

Here I am thinking I'm great after getting my 16th note scales up to a consistent-ish 200bpm on a good day after 2 hours of metronome incrementalism and then I come across this. 

Really motivating/humbling stuff. Probably one of the only new guitarists on the Becker/Loomis/Petrucci/MAB/Muenzner level.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 7, 2018)

I got the tab for this just out of curiosity and its harder than it looks or sounds. The main pedal point riff has string skipping in it and stretches like 8-14. From my experience none of the big guys really did anything this absurdly technical with such out of the box patterns. 

This kind and nearly all other instrumental guitar for me always needs a visual element. Its not something I'd put on my phone to listen to but I do enjoy watching a guitar playthrough or live video where you can see what they're doing. I'd love to see Jason and Loomis team up in the future for an album with a really good vocalist.


----------



## chuggalug (Apr 7, 2018)

I dont think anyone here thinks what he does is "unparalleled" by any means...but it would be a disservice to deny that jason is probably one of the most technically proficient guitar players in recent memory. I think we can all sit here and rattle names off of players before him that have had phenomenal talent in different areas and who are much better composers. The hybrid metal/djent offspring that jason likes to create isn't for everyone clearly but I believe you would be pretty hard pressed to find another guitar player who is as clean as jason when it comes to playing these ridiculous riffs up to speed.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 7, 2018)

chuggalug said:


> I dont think anyone here thinks what he does is "unparalleled" by any means...but it would be a disservice to deny that jason is probably one of the most technically proficient guitar players in recent memory. I think we can all sit here and rattle names off of players before him that have had phenomenal talent in different areas and who are much better composers. The hybrid metal/djent offspring that jason likes to create isn't for everyone clearly but I believe you would be pretty hard pressed to find another guitar player who is as clean as jason when it comes to playing these ridiculous riffs up to speed.




Well said. I wish we could all just be happy for people when they release music. 
If you can't say something nice....well then welcome to the internet


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2018)

It's like he used a BoO song as a backing track


----------



## wat (Apr 7, 2018)

Bdtunn said:


> Well said. I wish we could all just be happy for people when they release music.
> If you can't say something nice....well then welcome to the internet



Are you saying someone shouldn't give their opinion of they don't happen to like something? As far as I can tell everyone has been nice in this thread.


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 7, 2018)

Appreciate the skill involved but not pleasurable to listen to for me personally.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 7, 2018)

wat said:


> Are you saying someone shouldn't give their opinion of they don't happen to like something? As far as I can tell everyone has been nice in this thread.



ahh forget I said anything. I was just pissed after reading another thread haha[/QUOTE]


----------



## R34CH (Apr 7, 2018)

If this is any indicator of what's to come, looks like his next album will be way off the deep end in terms of technicality. I'm guessing his future albums will start showing less and less semblance of "songs" and end up more as 45 - 60 minutes of technical demonstration.

I think someone already said it somewhere in a different thread, but this dude needs to form his own version of Dream Theater where he is the sole guitar player. Then he can get as technical as he wants but have others to help balance it out and pull together cohesive songs.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 7, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> This kind and nearly all other instrumental guitar for me always needs a visual element. Its not something I'd put on my phone to listen to but I do enjoy watching a guitar playthrough or live video where you can see what they're doing. I'd love to see Jason and Loomis team up in the future for an album with a really good vocalist.


What's Peter Marrino up to these days?


----------



## MickD7 (Apr 7, 2018)

I dig what Jason does, I think it’s really important to remember that when it comes down to anyone that takes that leap forward in playing,performing ect these guys spend every moment that they have following a structured practice cycle for long periods of time and giving up a lot of things along the way. 

Govan,Morse,Becker,Friedman,Gilbert,Abasi,Satriani,Petrucci,Vai the list goes on. They dedicate such a huge chunk of their lives to the craft of learning the instrument in and out and practicing and the time in between is spent teaching,studying,performing ect. 

At the clinics I’ve attended for Morse,Gilbert,Govan and Abasi all four constantly got asked about how they became so good. Their response is always replied with a gentle chuckle and then they go into extensive detail about the practice routines. 

I’m glad that Jason is pushing himself forward, stylistically it might be your cup of tea but he is young and that gives him a chance to grow and become a stronger player and adapt further song writing capabilities as he goes forward.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2018)

Someone's been listening to Adagio lately.


----------



## Anquished (Apr 8, 2018)

Personally I like the new song. Jason's an unreal guitarist, if I ever get to play half as good as him I'll be happy.


----------



## InHiding (Apr 8, 2018)

8-14 stretches? Just add more strings?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 8, 2018)

I've never enjoyed this Rings of Saturn-core, ultra-quantised, ultra-processed stuff. I remember way back when people used to listen to Rusty Cooley's solo album and say it was a tech demo with no songs but this kind of stuff is on another level.

I think the game has changed on what it takes to be a guitar hero now, it used to be that you had to be technically amazing and able to make amazing music and we got Vai, Satch, Macalpine, Howe etc. Somewhere along the way the "amazing music" bit dropped out. I wonder if it's been fueled by the YouTube / Instagram thing as it's easier to compete for follows and views with flashy tech stuff rather than inspiring with composition, which is harder to achieve and less of a draw than this modern djent-shred thing. Like someone above said, it's all about the visual element, when you listen to it in isolation it's total garbage.


----------



## Stilicho (Apr 8, 2018)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I've never enjoyed this Rings of Saturn-core, ultra-quantised, ultra-processed stuff. I remember way back when people used to listen to Rusty Cooley's solo album and say it was a tech demo with no songs but this kind of stuff is on another level.
> 
> I think the game has changed on what it takes to be a guitar hero now, it used to be that you had to be technically amazing and able to make amazing music and we got Vai, Satch, Macalpine, Howe etc. Somewhere along the way the "amazing music" bit dropped out. I wonder if it's been fueled by the YouTube / Instagram thing as it's easier to compete for follows and views with flashy tech stuff rather than inspiring with composition, which is harder to achieve and less of a draw than this modern djent-shred thing. Like someone above said, it's all about the visual element, when you listen to it in isolation it's total garbage.


I'm not a fan of the djent-widdly genre either, but Rusty Cooley in particular is someone who seems to have a real hard time playing musically. (from what I've listened to anyway)

MAB is another person that people bitch about because he's "just shredding", but if you listen to much of him you'll be surprised at how musical he can be. I think his shred style really suits his playing as well.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 8, 2018)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I think the game has changed on what it takes to be a guitar hero now, it used to be that you had to be technically amazing and able to make amazing music and we got Vai, Satch, Macalpine, Howe etc. Somewhere along the way the "amazing music" bit dropped out. I wonder if it's been fueled by the YouTube / Instagram thing as it's easier to compete for follows and views with flashy tech stuff rather than inspiring with composition, which is harder to achieve and less of a draw than this modern djent-shred thing. Like someone above said, it's all about the visual element, when you listen to it in isolation it's total garbage.



I disagree completely. All those older shredders that everyone holds in such high regard write some of the most boring music I've ever listened to. All of those guys can play circles around most guitar players but none of them have written a song or even a riff that I can remember let alone written an entire album that I'd want to sit through, whereas I can remember a bunch of Jason's riffs and actively go out of my way to listen to his album because his music is at least interesting/fun to listen to. Your bit about YouTube/Instagram ruining shred is ridiculous. If Vai, Satch, Lane, etc were trying to make it today do you really think they would avoid using those platforms? Absolutely not, they'd be fools to not utilize them just like any other guy trying to get his name out there today. You obviously aren't a fan of more modern metal to begin with so saying his music is garbage without some clip to accompany it is stupid. There's a whole bunch of "old man yells at cloud" going on in this thread.


----------



## Stilicho (Apr 8, 2018)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I disagree completely. All those older shredders that everyone holds in such high regard write some of the most boring music I've ever listened to. All of those guys can play circles around most guitar players but none of them have written a song or even a riff that I can remember let alone written an entire album that I'd want to sit through, whereas I can remember a bunch of Jason's riffs and actively go out of my way to listen to his album because his music is at least interesting/fun to listen to. Your bit about YouTube/Instagram ruining shred is ridiculous. If Vai, Satch, Lane, etc were trying to make it today do you really think they would avoid using those platforms? Absolutely not, they'd be fools to not utilize them just like any other guy trying to get his name out there today. You obviously aren't a fan of more modern metal to begin with so saying his music is garbage without some clip to accompany it is stupid. There's a whole bunch of "old man yells at cloud" going on in this thread.


You're also forgetting that a lot of guitarists immediate reaction to fast guitar is this ad-hoc "there's no feeling in it" which is what we're mostly seeing in this thread and why in countless YT comment sections you see this general "yeah he's a good player, but the music is shit" formula. 

I think he has a point in there about Instagram though, there's a lot of people coming out of guitar performance degrees who know some arpeggios and literally build songs out of linking them together with harmony as an afterthought. Not going to name names but there's a good few of them I've came across  

Jason's different though, he has an insane amount of talent and his music is head and shoulders above the rest of the crowd. I think a lot of people have a big jealousy problem when someone's technique is much better than theirs, I even remember a few years ago people were saying that Yngwie and Di Meola "had no feeling" in their playing.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 8, 2018)

I have nothing against modern metal and I'm certainly not "old". Your attempts to pigeonhole me to fit your narrative just make you look foolish. I have no jealousy - Jason is a better guitarist than I'll ever be (you may have noticed the bass guitar in my avatar if you weren't so quick to fly into impotent rage), but I'd rather have the sophisticated musical vocabulary of someone like Shawn Lane, Greg Howe or Lee Ritenour. Not all modern guitarists are boring either, Owane is a rare example of a modern guitarist with phenomenal technique but also possessing a bit of harmonic sophistication, which is a key ingredient missing in shredders and by far the most difficult element to obtain.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 8, 2018)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I have nothing against modern metal and I'm certainly not "old". Your attempts to pigeonhole me to fit your narrative just make you look foolish. I have no jealousy - Jason is a better guitarist than I'll ever be (you may have noticed the bass guitar in my avatar if you weren't so quick to fly into impotent rage), but I'd rather have the sophisticated musical vocabulary of someone like Shawn Lane, Greg Howe or Lee Ritenour. Not all modern guitarists are boring either, Owane is a rare example of a modern guitarist with phenomenal technique but also possessing a bit of harmonic sophistication, which is a key ingredient missing in shredders and by far the most difficult element to obtain.



I'm not pigeonholing anyone, I don't have some narrative I'm trying to push because there's no right or wrong side to be on. I didn't call you old and you're reading my post in the wrong tone of voice if you think I'm mad about any of this. And am I supposed to know that bass is your primary instrument just by your avatar while we're on a primarily guitar based forum or something? How do the older generation of shredders have a more "sophisticated musical vocabulary" when I can almost certainly say that Jason grew up listening to all of those guys? Wouldn't that mean his is just as if not more sophisticated since he's able to draw from more influences? Owane is another guy we're going to disagree on, to me his music just sounds like some fancy weather channel or elevator music to me. Great player but boring music. It all comes down to your personal taste just like everything else but saying someones music is trash just because it's not your preferred style is dumb, which is my whole point. I don't even like this style of virtuoso guitar playing to begin with but I like Jason because his music is interesting and doesn't sound like some guy jamming over a backing track, to me at least.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 8, 2018)

Subjective music is subjective: more at 11.


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 8, 2018)

It's technically brilliant but his pieces always feel like they need vocals. 

The solo at 3.20 was great. I just wished he would expand on those moments of melody and create verse/choruses aka melodic structure. He certainly had the chops for it and it would feel/sound much more like a fully completed song and less of a BOO backing track. 

Heavy Metal Ninjas feels like an appropriate example of modern songwriting whilst retaining the traditional 'solo guitarist' focus on melody.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 8, 2018)

some really cool riffs and ridiculous technique, but it's not my cup of tea. Pretty much how I feel about all of jason's music.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 8, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> Subjective music is subjective: more at 11.


Have you ever wanted to know how to be a successful musician? Tune in at 11:30 to hear Misha Mansoor talk about his new book: Just Have Fun With It.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 8, 2018)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Have you ever wanted to know how to be a successful musician? Tune in at 11:30 to hear Misha Mansoor talk about his new book: Just Have Fun With It.



With special guest Ben Eller, and the latest addition to his “This is Why You Suck at Guitar” series: You aren’t having fun with it!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 9, 2018)

Extremely talented but not a song I'll listen to over and over. Always curious to see what he will make next though.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 9, 2018)

I feel like Jason needs a band for me to want to listen to his music. He's one of the best technical guitar players currently in the game (in my opinion, so I don't hurt anyone's feelings), but like most have said, he lacks musicality, I guess you could say. His playing blows my mind, but when you start off at 100%, staying at 100% gets boring after 30 seconds or so.


----------



## InHiding (Apr 9, 2018)

Resorting to jealousy is one of the weakest arguments ever... and objectively subjectivism doesn't exist and


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 9, 2018)

I get the sentiment most people are expressing but it's pretty simple minded to think the song itself doesn't have some kind of coherent structure.

It's not everyone's cup of tea but it seems a lot of people just enjoy more nuance in their music. Which is valid, but it doesn't discredit the music in any way. It's the same conversations you heard surrounding Yngwie. It's not genius songwriting or mindblowing technicality from a songwriting standpoint but it is on a lead guitar's perspective IMO. It's just fast paced and relentless when the harder moments hit, nothing wrong with that.

I also disagree with the sentiments of him in a band setting, his own compositions hold their own ground. And knowing how little he contributed to the projects he was in is enough to perceive it as a total waste of talent.

I'd personally like to see more variety in his writing whenever a second or third LP happens. This song feels like a Deluxe Edition Bonus Track for the first album. It'll be interesting seeing him develop into his own style more and more.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 9, 2018)

On his solo album I was kind of hoping for it to be full of songs like Behold, it just showed what he was capable of in a band setting. I do like his "Periphery and Veil of Maya" style songs with their vocalists a lot more than anything off their new albums so he certainly has the song writing abilities for a band if he were to go that route. 



StevenC said:


> What's Peter Marrino up to these days?



Cacophony Pt 3 with Loomis would be insane. He'd be the perfect fit. 



xCaptainx said:


> The solo at 3.20 was great. I just wished he would expand on those moments of melody and create verse/choruses aka melodic structure



Jason talked about this before recording his album saying he didn't want to make an instrumental album like that since Satch, Vai and countless other guys have and are already doing that so he wanted to do something knew.


----------



## Dcm81 (Apr 9, 2018)

He's still pretty young though and in general, in those younger years, most try to "show off" or prove how amazing they are. In Jason's case I see at as him trying to reach and untimately surpass his guitar idols by being as fast and technical as humanly possible.
I think, given time, he will start to slow down a bit and not try to go full blast 100% of the time as has been the case with many other shreddy/virtuoso guitarists. Tastes tend to drastically change over the years!


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 9, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Jason talked about this before recording his album saying he didn't want to make an instrumental album like that since Satch, Vai and countless other guys have and are already doing that so he wanted to do something knew.



Ah right. Well at least I now know it's a conscious effort of his. Not my cup of tea, but fair play to the dude for doing exactly what he wants and how he wants to do it.


----------



## lewis (Apr 9, 2018)

normally with instrumental stuff, some instruments have to replace the job of the vocals right?
I love the dude and he is extremely talented, but melt your face of "Optimus Prime" sounding djent rhythms through 90% of it, doesnt really help replace the missing vocals. Like others have said it feels like it still needs a singer over it.

I get he didnt want to do the somewhat generic idea of making an instrumental solo album that has the approach of alot of other dudes BUT...there is a reason that is done that way normally. It helps replace lack of singing. Andy James for example has that approach and his playing is equally as great and I never hear anyone complain about him doing it as boring or whatever.

JR almost has the same issue that myself is guilty of with writing. I.e, want groovy rhyhtms all played at a 1000mph


----------



## Metropolis (Apr 9, 2018)

Dcm81 said:


> He's still pretty young though and in general, in those younger years, most try to "show off" or prove how amazing they are. In Jason's case I see at as him trying to reach and untimately surpass his guitar idols by being as fast and technical as humanly possible.
> I think, given time, he will start to slow down a bit and not try to go full blast 100% of the time as has been the case with many other shreddy/virtuoso guitarists. Tastes tend to drastically change over the years!



I can see this coming too. I really appreciate infinite technicality and skill he has, but it's musically almost beyond the point where some listeners can't understand or hear what is really happening there.


----------



## Drezik27 (Apr 9, 2018)

Not to jump off the rails, but to me the dudes in Archspire (especially Relentless Mutation) are able to balance the shred and musicality aspect really well.


----------



## bloc (Apr 9, 2018)

Way too fast


----------



## Forkface (Apr 9, 2018)

that was nuts in both a good and a bad way.
i did liked it tho.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Apr 9, 2018)

Dude is super proficient at the guitar, it's just hard for me to get into his material. I still feel his best marriage with musicality/song writing was with BoO and wish they would bury the hatchet and get back together.


----------



## Grumul (Apr 9, 2018)

I liked the thing he did with the whammy bar at the end there...


----------



## extendedsolo (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm glad other people can get excited about this, because I always did when I was younger. Now it just sounds like guitar exercises. Also that drummer needs to chill out a little bit and create some space. When I listen to him it's obvious that he has ability to write parts of a song, but just can't put it together. It's like he wants to cram as many ideas as he can into his songs and it's too chaotic. I think he could write some really good stuff if he pulled back a little bit and expanded on some of his ideas more.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm really surprised so many people are reacting so negatively to this song, given the kinds of stuff some people listen to. There was some melody, there was some noodly guitaring, the production wasn't even close to as bad as some of the comments here made it sound like it was going to be.

I liked it. You guys are just picky. Just have fun with it.


----------



## Grumul (Apr 9, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I'm really surprised so many people are reacting so negatively to this song, given the kinds of stuff some people listen to. There was some melody, there was some noodly guitaring, the production wasn't even close to as bad as some of the comments here made it sound like it was going to be.
> 
> I liked it. You guys are just picky. Just have fun with it.



Are we reading the same thread? I think most people praised his playing but don't like the song. It's not a big deal. Some are saying that it's too fast or lack melody or whatever but that's subjective. Having more fun with it won't make people enjoy it more.


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 9, 2018)

Grumul said:


> Are we reading the same thread? I think most people praised his playing but don't like the song. It's not a big deal. Some are saying that it's too fast or lack melody or whatever but that's subjective. Having more fun with it won't make people enjoy it more.


Yes, totally agree. The playing is incredible, but it's the equivalent of 200% speed video game music add double bass subtract the memorable themes. I can have fun watching the technical feats and precision it take to play this, but my ears are in a sad sad place.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 10, 2018)

Grumul said:


> Are we reading the same thread? I think most people praised his playing but don't like the song.


Uuuh yes? You just said most people don't like the song. How does that contradict what I said?

I just find it funny that people seem to have a certain tolerance for very extreme kinds of music- gory, grindy, screaming, growling, blasting, speedy, a-tonal, microtonal, experimental, animal sounds, barely musical kinds of music- but this song, that arguably does nothing all that musically offensive (it's a bit fast?), turns so many people off, for reasons I don't understand. Oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## scrub (Apr 10, 2018)

sick player. His tunes do nothing for me though.


----------



## Eptaceros (Apr 10, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Uuuh yes? You just said most people don't like the song. How does that contradict what I said?
> 
> I just find it funny that people seem to have a certain tolerance for very extreme kinds of music- gory, grindy, screaming, growling, blasting, speedy, a-tonal, microtonal, experimental, animal sounds, barely musical kinds of music- but this song, that arguably does nothing all that musically offensive (it's a bit fast?), turns so many people off, for reasons I don't understand. Oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



It's overall theme and vibe is stock BoO (cheesy neoclassical-ish synths) filled with stock djenty chug parts. AKA, it's boring and the insane shredding doesn't change that. The song is named Tendinitis, for god's sake. The music has nothing to say, other than "check out how fast I'm going to play".

You say nothing in this song is offensive; as if, you have to be offended by a song to not like it. That's a weird parallel. No one here is offended, it's just that the overall consensus here is that it's a boring song.


----------



## hodorcore (Apr 10, 2018)

i love the intro riff and the following riff that's like this open string petrucci thing. those two parts are really killer.
after that it gets very boring and generic with the bland chugging away. 
I wish he had spent some more time to make the whole song a blast like the intro!


----------



## Grumul (Apr 10, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Uuuh yes? You just said most people don't like the song. How does that contradict what I said?



I mean we're just being nitpicky at this point. You said that people are reacting negatively in this thread. I don't agree. I think they're being critical and maybe some are overly critical. But I don't see overall negativity per se. Everyone is giving props. They just don't enjoy the song. Maybe that's just me being a foreigner and not seeing not being a fan as negativity.


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 10, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Uuuh yes? You just said most people don't like the song. How does that contradict what I said?
> 
> I just find it funny that people seem to have a certain tolerance for very extreme kinds of music- gory, grindy, screaming, growling, blasting, speedy, a-tonal, microtonal, experimental, animal sounds, barely musical kinds of music- but this song, that arguably does nothing all that musically offensive (it's a bit fast?), turns so many people off, for reasons I don't understand. Oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Well, for me, it's an amazing backing track. It just REALLY needs vocals and it'll be a complete song. 

OR 

A traditonal guitar lead melody for it to act like a solo guitarists composition. 

I do like the track. It just feels like it's ready for a vocalist to do their thing over it.


----------



## Avedas (Apr 10, 2018)

Actually I realized I like listening to this at the gym. Good high energy stuff. Meshuggah is still the best gym band though.


----------



## eightsixboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Great technique but its that generic fast lick into a chug chug djent stuff that's overdone these days. Reminds me of why I posted the guitarists mostly sound the same these days thread lol.

I really like Jason's playing, just wish the song writing was more about the song then the technique.


----------



## CerealKiller (Apr 11, 2018)

From a technical standpoint, this is massive. That is some machine precision shit right there. As a musical statement however, it doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 11, 2018)

If there's any bit that gets to me, it's the misspelling of "tendonitis".


----------



## Grumul (Apr 11, 2018)

TedEH said:


> If there's any bit that gets to me, it's the misspelling of "tendonitis".



haha, that definitely irked me as well. I retract my previous statements. People _*are*_ reacting negatively in this thread


----------



## TedEH (Apr 11, 2018)

I wonder if the key to well received musical output is proper spelling.

Edit: Just have typos with it.


----------



## Eptaceros (Apr 11, 2018)

I was going to say something about the spelling but then I googled it, and apparently both spellings are official. Crazy world we live in.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 11, 2018)

I had no idea. You learn something every day.


----------



## extendedsolo (Apr 11, 2018)

eightsixboy said:


> Great technique but its that generic fast lick into a chug chug djent stuff that's overdone these days. Reminds me of why I posted the guitarists mostly sound the same these days thread lol.
> 
> I really like Jason's playing, just wish the song writing was more about the song then the technique.



It's always been that way though, what people copy is always changing.


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2018)

FWIW, I've dug Jason's playing since he was posting those ASP covers on Youtube and I really liked his work with BoO. So I'm far from a hater but stylistically, I find him to be VERY one dimensional. Yeah, he had that single (are they called singles?) from his latest album where he plays some jazz, some country, etc. in one song but seemed super 'paint by numbers'. 

I keep getting recommended this video, and man does he sound awfully out of place during this jam:


----------



## Dcm81 (Apr 11, 2018)

His improvising and writing are definately WORLDS apart.


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 11, 2018)

If anything, the above video taught me I need to pay WAY more attention to Nick Johnston. Goddamn...


----------



## Paul McAleer (Apr 11, 2018)

Blasphemer said:


> If anything, the above video taught me I need to pay WAY more attention to Nick Johnston. Goddamn...



Who was the guy on the far right? Thomas Briggs? Had some nice stuff goin' on


----------



## Avedas (Apr 11, 2018)

Blasphemer said:


> If anything, the above video taught me I need to pay WAY more attention to Nick Johnston. Goddamn...


Nick is definitely the best player there. Guy is such a beast.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 12, 2018)

Eptaceros said:


> I was going to say something about the spelling but then I googled it, and apparently both spellings are official. Crazy world we live in.



The medical nerd in me is biting  Both are correct but in most med lit/journals you'll see it spelt as 'tendinitis'


----------



## Randy (Apr 12, 2018)

Vyn said:


> The medical nerd in me is biting  Both are correct but in most med lit/journals you'll see it spelt as 'tendinitis'



This thread is now about the word 'spelt'


----------



## prlgmnr (Apr 12, 2018)

Randy said:


> This thread is now about the word 'spelt'


Makes a tasty loaf.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Apr 14, 2018)

Wasn't sure if anyone else noticed, but Lee from Born of Osiris posted that he was going to be working on a solo album and this came up


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 14, 2018)

MiPwnYew said:


> Wasn't sure if anyone else noticed, but Lee from Born of Osiris posted that he was going to be working on a solo album and this came up


 Big oof. There's always two sides to every story but when BoO gets brought up Jason just seems angry and bitter. I genuinely believe having adult conversations can fix most issues so holding this grudge for this long doesn't help him TBH. But we also don't have all the information.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 14, 2018)

Blasphemer said:


> If anything, the above video taught me I need to pay WAY more attention to Nick Johnston. Goddamn...


he's a goddamn monster. go check out some of his namm live videos. Tosin looked sloppy playing some of his stuff at namm in comparison.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 14, 2018)

Frostbite said:


> Big oof. There's always two sides to every story but when BoO gets brought up Jason just seems angry and bitter. I genuinely believe having adult conversations can fix most issues so holding this grudge for this long doesn't help him TBH. But we also don't have all the information.


I mean Jason was kicked out of BoO on some pretty bad terms so I wouldn't blame the guy for still being mad.


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 14, 2018)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I mean Jason was kicked out of BoO on some pretty bad terms so I wouldn't blame the guy for still being mad.


Oh I get that 100%, I guess I just can't hold onto grudges that long. Takes too much effort. Deal with whatever shit you need to (if Lee is actually telling the truth) then move on


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 14, 2018)

Also there are 2 sides to every story, but in reality you should be taking both their statements at face value. You need a neutral third party to chime in with concrete facts, Lee seems just as out of the loop as Jason would be so there is probably way more going on than what those two statements say.

Jason is clearly still upset over how it went down though


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 14, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Also there are 2 sides to every story, but in reality you should be taking both their statements at face value. You need a neutral third party to chime in with concrete facts, Lee seems just as out of the loop as Jason would be so there is probably way more going on than what those two statements say.
> 
> Jason is clearly still upset over how it went down though


Nah he's fine. They're close friends and they see each other on Sundays


----------



## rokket2005 (Apr 14, 2018)

Didn't BoO kick out multiple people via text and tell them that they were sending their stuff to them via freight? Also some sort of racist rant against a prior member?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 15, 2018)

Unless what you're talking about happened with their original lineup, no. Jason was the only member from the 2009 lineup til now to ever get kicked out in that fashion.


----------



## rokket2005 (Apr 15, 2018)

I was thinking of Lee Evans, who was a touring member.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 15, 2018)

He is the kind of player that I love to watch, but would be bored if I just listened. It's not that he's boring, but so much of what he does would get lost without being able to see it.

TL;DR: He's a phenomenal player, and could play circles around me the rest of my life. MY OPINION is just that I would get bored with the song if I couldn't watch him play it. I get the same way about Dream Theater (even as obsessed as I am with them).


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 15, 2018)

Your TL;DR segment was longer than the initial post


----------



## ramses (Apr 16, 2018)

OK. Just watched the whole video.

This is absurdly scary instrumental athleticism.

On the other hand, I cannot remember anything a minute later.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 16, 2018)

MiPwnYew said:


> Wasn't sure if anyone else noticed, but Lee from Born of Osiris posted that he was going to be working on a solo album and this came up



Looks like Jason went legal after being kicked out so all profits from The Discovery were paused. Cool Lee is working on a solo album!



rokket2005 said:


> I was thinking of Lee Evans, who was a touring member.



Lee Evans had a nasty break up with the band. He posted all about it on his FB saying he was owed a lot of money.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 16, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> Your TL;DR segment was longer than the initial post



Fuck. LOL


----------

